# Hong Kong luring more expats with booming economy and low tax regime



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Hong Kong is attracting more British expats who are turning their backs on more traditional locations such as Spain and France, it is claimed. The booming economy and low tax regime means that Hong Kong is one of the centres of growth in Asia along with China, Singapore and Malaysia, according to Guardian Wealth Management. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Hong Kong luring more expats with booming economy and low tax regime...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## cooltech (Apr 15, 2012)

this sounds pretty true, had a few friends recently take the plunge.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

With the tri disasters, March 11 last year the Japanese corporations are shifting to HK, Singapore and Malaysia. The first two countries continue to attract MNC although space constraints for company growth and costs of living are drawbacks. Recently, the subtle undercurrent of anti-foreigner sentiments in Singapore adds to the mix. A global recruiter had highlighted that the competitor will probably be Malaysia with comparable infrastructure, more space, lower costs of living and more choices in affordable, weekend drives. 

Yes, the report supported the perspective.


----------

